# Vengeful Spirit



## Lord of the Night

Some information on the coming Horus Heresy novel _Vengeful Spirit_ has been released, along with this;





















Molech said:


> Molech - Imperial Titan Legions (unnamed, 3) and Imperial Army (unnamed, 100+ regiment) vs. Renegade forces including Traitor Knights of House Devine.
> 
> This fits nicely with the small amount of known background for Molech - where the mechanicus knight household Devine betrays the emperor and switches sides, becoming the first Slaaneshi Hell knights and scout titans.


Horus looks badass as usual, and I can't wait to see the full cover spread with the Sons of Horus backing him up and the Vengeful Spirit hovering in the background. I've included what info I could find about the Battle of Molech, which appeared only in WD 190 apparantely.


LotN


----------



## Tawa

Ehrmergehrd...!!! :yahoo:


I really need to play catch up with the HH series :blush:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

As far as I can remember, Molech was one of the final few obstacles on the Warmaster's path to Terra. Imperial forces had mustered there in a vain attempt to halt the rebels' advance. Horus invaded and wiped out the Imperial forces with the help of House Devine (the ruling House) who had become corrupted by Slaanesh.

I'm happy with Molech providing the context for this novel, yet I will remain sceptical about Mcneill writing it - at least until reviews begin to break.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As far as I can remember, Molech was one of the final few obstacles on the Warmaster's path to Terra. Imperial forces had mustered there in a vain attempt to halt the rebels' advance. Horus invaded and wiped out the Imperial forces with the help of House Devine (the ruling House) who had become corrupted by Slaanesh.
> 
> I'm happy with Molech providing the context for this novel, yet I will remain sceptical about McNeill writing it - at least until reviews begin to break.


So we get the Sons of Horus back in the spotlight and a Mechanicus Knight House devoted to Slaanesh. Very nice.

Well one thing that those who are leery of McNeill can be pleased about is that he can't do what he did with _Angel Exterminatus_ and bring back a host of characters from 40k. The Sons of Horus don't have any 40k characters beyond the obvious one, and the sole few we know survive like Falkus Kibre and Devram Korda. The only characters he can bring back are the cast from the _Horus Rising_ trilogy and they should return because they are important characters, plus i'm interested in seeing how Grael "Warlocked" Noctua does in the New Mournival and if Tybalt Marr has fallen or if he remains simply locked in grief over Verulam Moy. And this may be where Devram Korda becomes a devotee of Slaanesh as he is in 40k; really am looking forward to revisiting the original Heresy novels cast after nearly 30 books.


LotN


----------



## Kalamoj

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As far as I can remember, Molech was one of the final few obstacles on the Warmaster's path to Terra. Imperial forces had mustered there in a vain attempt to halt the rebels' advance. Horus invaded and wiped out the Imperial forces with the help of House Devine (the ruling House) who had become corrupted by Slaanesh.
> 
> I'm happy with Molech providing the context for this novel, yet I will remain sceptical about Mcneill writing it - at least until reviews begin to break.


So the story is not close to Istvaan V on the HH timeline?


----------



## Khyzer

> Molech - Imperial Titan Legions (unnamed, 3) and Imperial Army (unnamed, 100+ regiment) vs. Renegade forces including Traitor Knights of House Devine.
> 
> This fits nicely with the small amount of known background for Molech - where the mechanicus knight household Devine betrays the emperor and switches sides, becoming the first Slaaneshi Hell knights and scout titans.


Finally..... I have been wondering after Graham McNeil's contribution to _The Imperial Truth_ with his short story _The Devine Adoratrice_. After reading that short story I was so fucking confused as to just wtf it had to do with anything of the greater Horus Heresy. Now thinking back on it, and with this piece of info, it finally all makes sense.... If only I had known about the planet Molech and its role in the HH before hand it would have saved me so much grief lol.


----------



## Krupp1979

Khyzer could you possibly give us a spoiler as to what the short story was about, and the cast?

Would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Kalamoj

Khyzer said:


> Finally..... I have been wondering after Graham McNeil's contribution to _The Imperial Truth_ with his short story _The Devine Adoratrice_. After reading that short story I was so fucking confused as to just wtf it had to do with anything of the greater Horus Heresy. Now thinking back on it, and with this piece of info, it finally all makes sense.... If only I had known about the planet Molech and its role in the HH before hand it would have saved me so much grief lol.


Jeez. Great find Khyzer, I was coufused too when I read the story. Now it not just makes sene, but a very good addition to the story.


----------



## forkmaster

Great cover! I got high expecations for this actually!


----------



## csw

I am unimpressed by that Horus pose. It looks very unnatural - people's bodies do not tend to swing that way mid-stride.


----------



## Roninman

Damn its Mcneill, have been seriously disappointed on all his books and short stories after TS. Lets hope this will be good.


----------



## Krupp1979

Any spoilers for the short story related to this??


----------



## Lord of the Night

Added the full cover spread to the first post. Looks fantastic, especially the Sons of Horus marines backing Horus up. Best part though, the Vengeful Spirit in the background ready to unleash devastation.


LotN


----------



## Garrak

That full cover spread looks awesome. I'm exited about this one and while I realize I may be in the minority, I liked Angel Exterminatus and Perturabo's protrayl.


----------



## Lost&Damned

Roninman said:


> Damn its Mcneill, have been seriously disappointed on all his books and short stories after TS. Lets hope this will be good.


To be fair, in my opinion TS was one of the best horus heresy novels, if i see something akin to it id be ecstatic.


----------



## Vaz

McNeill? Oh shit.


----------



## forkmaster

There appears to be a connection between _Venfeful Spirit_ and _Wolf Hunt_ as you can read here!


----------



## evanswolves

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/vengeful-sprit-has-landed.html


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Looks hefty!


----------



## theurge33

Maybe we will get this available in time for Vengeful spirit. It looks to be a good set up for it and was HIGHLY exclusive at the weekender.

They have been releasing novellas connected to the featured books recently (scorched earth / promethium sun with Vulkan lives, brotherhood of the storm with Scars)

http://graham-mcneill.com/#!/devine-adoratrice/


----------



## Brother Subtle

Lost&Damned said:


> To be fair, in my opinion TS was one of the best horus heresy novels, if i see something akin to it id be ecstatic.


TBH, I found _Mechanicum_ fantastic as well. Its one of my top 5 HH.
I did not love AE.


----------



## theurge33

Brother Subtle said:


> TBH, I found _Mechanicum_ fantastic as well. Its one of my top 5 HH.
> I did not love AE.


I was a huge fan of Mechanicum. Its right on the top five border for me.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Looks hefty!


544 pages, biggest Horus Heresy book in the series. Pretty nice!


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> 544 pages, biggest Horus Heresy book in the series. Pretty nice!
> 
> 
> LotN


That might not necessarily be a good thing though!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> That might not necessarily be a good thing though!


Maybe but I like McNeill, as i've said elsewhere, so I assume that it is a very good thing. Besides, it's more Horus. Always a good thing.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar

> That might not necessarily be a good thing though!


my thoughts, exactly.

McNeil could write a GEM - like TS, or some sh.... like 'The Outcast Dead' or Uriel Ventris fairy tales. So we will see


----------



## Brother Lucian

Considering how epic Wolf of Ash and Fire was, Im pretty positive about Vengeful Spirit.


----------



## Valrak

Will be picking up a copy a the BL event in March, looking forward to reading it


----------

